# Rejection letter competition!



## Dave Watson

So rather than get downhearted about all those rejection letters, let's have a competition to see who's got the most and give us all a chance to say horrible things about those agents and publishers who couldn't tell a good book if it bit them in the nuts.

I'm currently on...

Total submissions - 24  

Rejections - 14

To the agent who couldn't even be bothered typing a rejection letter or  even sending me a form rejection and instead sent back the cover letter  I'd sent with a hand written scrawl across the top which I couldn't even read - learn to  write! You'll  be in my next book, and you will die horribly! Mwa-hahahahaha! 


No answer - 9


Acceptance - 1 

Spin off from my debut novel to be featured as the short story of the month on the website of Wyrd Books Publishing next January.    In your face, rejection tray!


Come on people, vent your spleens!


----------



## Winston

Dave Watson said:


> ...Acceptance - 1
> 
> Spin off from my debut novel to be featured as the short story of the month on the website of Wyrd Books Publishing next January.    In your face, rejection tray!
> 
> 
> Come on people, vent your spleens!



Twenty four submissions and and you already have one of your works accepted?  I'll vent my spleen by saying I'm impressed, and jealous.
I'd be honest about my rejections, but even with my shoes off, I can't count that high.

Oh, and here's why your post caught my eye:

http://www.writingforums.com/publishing/124363-query-letter-rejection-competition.html

My thread  got hijacked by peeps being serious.   A horrible death.


----------



## Dave Watson

Tremendous! I particulary liked the line _"It was horrible, like watching a passenger train driven by monkeys speeding by."_


----------



## Potty

I actually got a really nice rejection today.

Dear Potty,

Thank you for submitting “Rejection” to <magazine>.  While we enjoyed reading it, we are going to pass on it for publication. We've seen this concept before and while it was well written, we don't feel its a good fit for us. 

Best of luck with placing this story elsewhere.


----------



## philistine

Rejections: 76

Acceptances: 1

To date, I've submitted to exactly one-hundred literary magazines, each varying in prestige, etc. I sent them all about five months ago. The acceptance came last month, and the magazine featuring my work has since arrived in the post. The other twenty-three; well, I probably won't hear back at all. That 'batch' has proven successful though!


----------



## dale

i just got the weirdest rejection letter i've received so far. i submitted a story, not really fully reading the submissions page.
the editor came back and asked "exactly which anthology is this story submitted for?" so i go back and read the submissions page,
see that i screwed up because the submissions had to be on 1 of 3 topics and email him back apologizing and telling him to please
disregard my submission as it doesn't fit in with any of the 3 topics. he then writes back and says, "actually, i think i'd like to hang onto this,
if you don't mind." i was like ok. cool. go for it. he then 2 days later (yesterday), sends me a rejection letter, but explains to me that
he has reattached my story completely edited by him. he put it in a different font, different spacing, cleaned up a few grammatical
and punctuation errors, changed paragraph structure in a place or 2. and then tells me good luck with this in other markets and looks forward
to seeing more of my work. which i guess was nice of him because i never do rewrites, but i had never heard of an editor before who
decides to take all that time editing a story he rejects. i was like....wtf?


----------



## Jon M

He must have seen the potential in you, young padawan. Still funny, though. 

So far for me it's 4 rejections, 2 acceptances. Kind of fun, this publishing game.


----------



## Cornelius Crowe

Six submissions; six rejections.

But two of the rejections were actually personalized replies with positive feedback instead of the usual 'no thanks' - that always helps to take the sting out.


----------



## Daya

15 submissions
7 rejections
Some of them were like thanks, but no thanks. Others were like never give up, keep trying, good writing but not for me, blah, blah but I don't know if they mean it...


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I love the way rejection letters are phrased. I have received two from a particular publication now, in which they claim to have read my work "carefully" (it is their form response)*. I picture an editor picking up the paper delicately, touching it as little as possible, maybe wearing protective gloves and goggles. Glancing over the first paragraph and then dropping the page in an incinerator with a little gasp of horror. Checking himself to see if he has been damaged or soiled in any way before he goes on to the next piece of toxic waste submitted for his perusal.

*This was a fully expected rejection -- it is a high-falutin' kinda journal -- and I require no consolation.


----------



## Jeko

No submissions, no rejections... So am I winning or losing? Or should I not even be here?

I'll come back in a few years.


----------



## alanmt

I love the phrase "Good luck placing this elsewhere". I imagine the person saying it with a sneer and really meaning "Good luck placing this piece of garbage anywhere you pathetic hack loser!".


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Well! I have now been rejected twice in one day. Surely I win a prize of some sort? 

The second one had comments, though, so that was nice.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> The second one had comments, though, so that was nice.


Do tell.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Well, I don't really want to copy it, but I will sum up: it was boring, nothing happened, and he gained no insight into the human condition. Hélas. :moody:

However, this editor used _who_ where he should have used _whom,_ and ended a clause with a preposition in a most ugly fashion, so at least I have that to enjoy.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> Well, I don't really want to copy it, but I will sum up: it was boring, nothing happened


I think I've heard this one before ... :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Yours apparently had some redeeming value, however. 

(Ack, edit, cutting out positive hopeful and OT thought -- so obviously jinxing myself it's ridiculous.)


----------



## Jon M

Short-listed, huh? Sounds important. Good luck to you. 

(Thanks for the nice words earlier)


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Wasn't fast enough with the edit button to unjinx myself, was I. Well, it isn't really a big deal, didn't mean to make it sound fancy. But thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Well, I guess this is a nice one, for its genre.


			
				some guy said:
			
		

> Please understand that we received nearly 500 submissions for this issue  and narrowed that down to only 30 finalists.  ALL of those finalists  are strong, quality stories - any of which we would be pleased and  honored to publish.
> 
> The final decision is made by comparing the stories, more with an eye  toward issue balance than the merits of one story over another.  Your  tale is a GREAT piece, and I'm very very sorry that we can't use it.


[strike]hope[/strike]


----------



## Foxee

Jon M said:


> I think I've heard this one before ... :lol:


Heh, so you two are subbing to the same market? Sounds nearly word for word.


----------



## dale

lasm said:


> Well, I guess this is a nice one, for its genre.
> 
> [strike]hope[/strike]



i think i got that same one after being short listed by a certain magazine. they give you an "honorable mention" even if you didn't make
the final 8. (if it's the same one)


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Yeah, Dale, that sounds like the same. Had some vague fantasy that at least the second "very" was personalized but I suppose not. Oh well. Should not have hoped in the first place.


----------



## Jon M

Foxee said:


> Heh, so you two are subbing to the same market? Sounds nearly word for word.


Dunno. Probably not. I've just been sending my stuff to Fiction 365 because they seem to like it. That 'it was boring, nothing happened' is kind of a running joke -- something one of the LM judges said a couple months back. 

Bitter? No wai. :numbness:


----------



## Kyle R

lasm said:


> Oh well. Should not have hoped in the first place.



Wrong!

You should always hope. Hope is the vehicle that carries.

Hope is the secret ingredient to success. (Well, that and putting in the work!) Either way, keep hoping! :encouragement:


----------



## Deleted member 49710

KyleColorado said:


> Wrong!
> 
> You should always hope. Hope is the vehicle that carries.
> 
> Hope is the secret ingredient to success. (Well, that and putting in the work!) Either way, keep hoping! :encouragement:


You are right, I shall amend: one should never hope _in public. _


----------



## dale

lasm said:


> Yeah, Dale, that sounds like the same. Had some vague fantasy that at least the second "very" was personalized but I suppose not. Oh well. Should not have hoped in the first place.


why not? you were selected out of hundreds of submissions and made the top 30. that was actually the 1st time i had been "short-listed" for publication
was through that zine. yeah, i was disappointed that i didn't make the final 8, but i thought the fact that i made the top 30 was "hopeful". and that story
DID end up getting published elsewhere. just send it off different places. it will make it somewhere. don't lose hope.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Yeah, I was being a little mopey there, you're right. Better today, and top 30 out of 500 is pretty good indeed. I will now start trawling through duotrope for more options for that story.


----------



## Leyline

*
Submissions:* 104 (22 stories)

*Rejections:* 88

*Acceptances*:

_For-The-Love:_ 8

_Semi-Pro:_ 6

_Pro:_ 2

...and I prepare for another blitzkrieg!


----------



## Wannabee2

Four essays submitted, one (my most recent) rejected. I miscalculated; I thought it was a cruddy little journal that nobody had ever heard of, and found out after I submitted that it's carried by hundreds of libraries...ooops (thank you Worldcat). It was a generic but not insensitive reply. At least they used my name instead of "Hey Loser-don't write back". 


And at least they didnt lie, like that employer last year who said "Don't feel bad, we just had soooo many experienced and qualified applicants" and I find out they hired someone with no experience (I only had 20 years). 


Anyway I'm glad to have the first out of the way. I was lucky to have a quick start.

Edit: oops, forgot that poem I published. So 4 out of 5.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

See, it really can happen to the best of us...
James Joyce, Herman Melville, and God Get Rejected! | Jersey Devil Press


----------



## alanmt

> It is with great reservation that I send you this message declining your work, "______________" for publication in ___________.  While we appreciate your submission, we unfortunately did not find it suitable for our [publication].  We do, however, hope to see more pieces from you in the future.
> 
> --
> Interesting piece, but we wanted a little more resolution as opposed to reflection.  Just needed a solid ending and it would've been a very nice piece.  Thanks for submitting!
> --
> 
> If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me


----------



## Leyline

Alan --

Hey, as rejection letters go that's a pretty nice one, isn't it?   The personalized feedback makes the form boilerplate of 'see more pieces from you in the future' seem far more sincere than it usually does, as one studies it in a funk. Haha.

The first personalized rejection I got was: "More like this, but better. Work on your dialogue. Read it out loud." I was elated!

Best,
-G.


----------



## Lewdog

Leyline said:


> Alan --
> 
> Hey, as rejection letters go that's a pretty nice one, isn't it?   The personalized feedback makes the form boilerplate of 'see more pieces from you in the future' seem far more sincere than it usually does, as one studies it in a funk. Haha.
> 
> The first personalized rejection I got was: "More like this, but better. Work on your dialogue. Read it out loud." I was elated!
> 
> Best,
> -G.



Did you do the quotation mark sign with your fingers when you read each part out loud?  That's very important you know.  It's what the big wigs in printing do.  Just thought I would fill you in on an industry secret.


----------



## Jon M

Got a form rejection last night. Don't really blame them -- they only publish about 2k of flash per issue and my sub was an LM relic from last fall, coincidentally, and unimaginatively, also called Fall.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

As form rejections go, this one was pretty nice. I guess it is what I've seen called a "second tier" rejection or something like that. A "you don't totally suck" rejection.


			
				a kinda fancypants lit mag that I like said:
			
		

> This  email goes to a category of writers we will be inviting to resubmit,  whether your submission was not accepted or even if it was withdrawn. Soon  you will receive another email inviting you to submit different work  for the next issue, so please watch for that. We wish you the very best  of luck, we hope you will keep in touch, and we hope that we may  continue to read each other.


----------



## Staff Deployment

Sent out eleven submissions about three days ago. Why eleven? Ugh, I don't know; it's an awkward number. Whatever.
So, two rejections already! Yessss. :blackeye:



> Dear Mr. [Deployment],
> 
> Thank you for your submission.  We have reviewed your story, and, regretfully, we have decided against using it.  Unfortunately, we receive too many submissions to publish them all.  We appreciate your interest.



I give this form rejection a 3/5 for awkward adverb use and double-spacing their sentence breaks.



> Thanks for submitting "[The Story That You Submitted]," but I'm going to pass on it. It's nicely written and I enjoyed reading it, but overall it didn't quite win me over, I'm afraid. Best of luck to you placing this one elsewhere, and thanks again for sending it my way. I look forward to seeing your next submission.



This one is very polite. Seems to be personalized too, which is always a pleasant surprise. The comments aren't very useful, though. I'd prefer the work torn mercilessly apart. Guess I'll settle for "nicely written."


----------



## Lewdog

I sent out 2 poems yesterday to publishers that take submissions by email.  Is there generally a given response time frame?  A week?  Two weeks?  A month?


----------



## dale

Lewdog said:


> I sent out 2 poems yesterday to publishers that take submissions by email.  Is there generally a given response time frame?  A week?  Two weeks?  A month?



it just depends. sometimes they mention the timeframe in their guidelines. but i've had responses anywhere from 2 days to 10 months.


----------



## dale

i thought the PS in this rejection i just received was nice as an afterthought...............



> Thank you for your submission to Black Treacle. While I liked your story  I don't think it is quite right for us. I wish you best of luck placing  this elsewhere.
> 
> Please feel free to submit again.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> The Editors
> 
> P.S. Good opening, there's a question established pretty quickly for the  reader. Strong writing overall, it just didn't have the tone I'm  looking for right now. Please submit more.


----------



## Staff Deployment

Got two more today! Very quick. Nice.

Both were form rejections but you could really see the difference between the two markets' outlooks. One encouraged me to continue sending them stuff. The other one essentially said "your story sucks donkey balls. good luck submitting it to other markets, _loser._"

I like the latter much better. I'll probably send them some more stuff in a while.


----------



## Lewdog

Staff Deployment said:


> Got two more today! Very quick. Nice.
> 
> Both were form rejections but you could really see the difference between the two markets' outlooks. One encouraged me to continue sending them stuff. The other one essentially said "your story sucks donkey balls. good luck submitting it to other markets, _loser._"
> 
> I like the latter much better. I'll probably send them some more stuff in a while.



Hmm I once played in a donkey basketball game once, I wonder if I would have a chance of them publishing me.


----------



## Vitaly Ana

Sending out some poems soon which means, I'll be posting on this board a few weeks after "soon"

:abnormal:


----------



## Lewdog

I sent out two poems and it has been two weeks with no answer.  Is it good or bad the longer it takes?  Does it mean they are trying to see if there is enough room to fit everything before they say yes or no?


----------



## Staff Deployment

Generally it's more to do with the severe volume of submissions they get. Most markets indicate on their website how long you should expect to wait for a response.
Checking their website is generally the first thing you should do before sending anyone anything. There are always specific guidelines to follow, and usually if you break their format they'll just reject the submission outright.

Speaking of which, I got another rejection letter! That makes five total. I'm not really sure why people dread these. It's a lot of fun.

The letter says, "We've decided it's not right for us at this time."
_so helpful_


----------



## Lewdog

Staff Deployment said:


> Generally it's more to do with the severe volume of submissions they get. Most markets indicate on their website how long you should expect to wait for a response.
> Checking their website is generally the first thing you should do before sending anyone anything. There are always specific guidelines to follow, and usually if you break their format they'll just reject the submission outright.
> 
> Speaking of which, I got another rejection letter! That makes five total. I'm not really sure why people dread these. It's a lot of fun.
> 
> The letter says, "We've decided it's not right for us at this time."
> _so helpful_



One of the ones I sent out was the poetry contest one.  That isn't against the rule is it?  It sure would be funny though if it got published yet I didn't get enough votes to make the final three huh?  The other one I sent was the one about the apocalypse.


----------



## dale

the 1st rejection for my novella. i was horribly depressed all yesterday......



> Thank you for submitting "The Art of Madame Whitsome" to Eggplant
> Literary Productions.  I'm afraid this story isn't right for us.
> 
> I found the writing too distant from the characters and their
> experiences.  Celeste's fear should be palpable, but she comes across
> as stiff.  I should have been creeped out by the Madame and Darwin,
> but the emotional punch just wasn't there.
> 
> Of course tastes in publishing vary and what didn't work for me might
> be a perfect fit at another publisher.
> 
> Good luck with this story elsewhere.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Raechel Henderson


----------



## Deleted member 49710

dale said:


> the 1st rejection for my novella. i was horribly depressed all yesterday......


Aw, sucks. At least it was personalized. Gives you some ideas for revision, maybe.


----------



## namesake

Claudio,

Thank you for allowing us to consider "The Tale and the Test  and Trust of Banks," but I'm afraid I'm going to pass. 

This story has  some big ideas, which I love. The plot unfolds as a series of one thing simplly  happening after another, which leaves an opening to make your story more  compelling. I've found this article to be helpful in this regard. <The Other Side of the Story: The Best Advice on Plotting I've Ever Heard: Two Tips That Will Make Plotting Easier>

Best  wishes with all of your writing, and please consider sending your next story  this way.

Best,
Micah Joel
Associate Editor


----------



## Lewdog

I just wish I would get a response back.  It's been over two weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Well, this is odd. Journal asks that cover letters include a top 5 list of anything pertaining to writing. So okay, I spit something out. They email back: they love my top 5 and want to put it on their blog, along with my picture and website info! Then the following morning: form rejection of the story. I am sort of tempted to say, no thank you, if you won't publish the thing I spent hours writing and polishing, maybe you shouldn't bother with the BS I made up to satisfy your guidelines. 

Lewdog, lots of journals take a month or more, you just have to be patient.


----------



## Leyline

lasm said:


> Well, this is odd. Journal asks that cover letters include a top 5 list of anything pertaining to writing. So okay, I spit something out. They email back: they love my top 5 and want to put it on their blog, along with my picture and website info! Then the following morning: form rejection of the story. I am sort of tempted to say, no thank you, if you won't publish the thing I spent hours writing and polishing, maybe you shouldn't bother with the BS I made up to satisfy your guidelines.



Ack. That _is_ annoying. :evil:


----------



## Lewdog

lasm said:


> Well, this is odd. Journal asks that cover letters include a top 5 list of anything pertaining to writing. So okay, I spit something out. They email back: they love my top 5 and want to put it on their blog, along with my picture and website info! Then the following morning: form rejection of the story. I am sort of tempted to say, no thank you, if you won't publish the thing I spent hours writing and polishing, maybe you shouldn't bother with the BS I made up to satisfy your guidelines.
> 
> Lewdog, lots of journals take a month or more, you just have to be patient.



Send them a picture of you mooning them.  :rofl:


----------



## live. die. be.

Sent in my first ever submission about a week ago (submitted it to The New Yorker, because I have nothing to lose). I'll probably join you all in this competition when I get a response from them (which won't be for a while).


----------



## Wannabee2

This thread brings up a question for me: Is it appropriate to post private communications like rejection letters on a public website? I have to think not. After all, the letter is written to you not by you.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Wannabee2 said:


> This thread brings up a question for me: Is it appropriate to post private communications like rejection letters on a public website? I have to think not. After all, the letter is written to you not by you.


Interesting question. Personally if I'm sending a message to a perfect stranger, I don't have much expectation of privacy. Also, aren't these more business communications than private? And doesn't a message belong to the receiver as well as to the sender?

In any case, it's not like anyone's personal information is being revealed. Most of these have no name attached (and if there is a name, that person's identity as editor of a journal is probably public information) and many are form letters anyway.


----------



## dale

lasm said:


> Interesting question. Personally if I'm sending a message to a perfect stranger, I don't have much expectation of privacy. Also, aren't these more business communications than private? And doesn't a message belong to the receiver as well as to the sender?
> 
> In any case, it's not like anyone's personal information is being revealed. Most of these have no name attached (and if there is a name, that person's identity as editor of a journal is probably public information) and many are form letters anyway.



honestly, i don't think the editor would mind having their info on a writing forum. that's why i left it in mine. it really
just gives a small amount of advertising to their publication. i know if i was a publisher, i'd want my name and publication
seen as much as possible. and i had nothing negative to say about that editor or her company. i would have been proud
to have been accepted there.


----------



## Lewdog

Wannabee2 said:


> This thread brings up a question for me: Is it appropriate to post private communications like rejection letters on a public website? I have to think not. After all, the letter is written to you not by you.



I don't think it would be much different than a phone call, and for a phone call to be recorded it only takes the consent of one party.


----------



## dale

lasm said:


> Aw, sucks. At least it was personalized. Gives you some ideas for revision, maybe.



yeah. i'm the type that can see a silver lining in most anything. what that rejection told me is the publication
actually took the time to read all 21,000 words. i'm sure many submissions they receive they don't read past the 2nd or 3rd page.
i still feel the story has merit, as is. i can understand her points, though. i think maybe i'm not cut out to write in the horror genre.


----------



## Wannabee2

Lewdog said:


> I don't think it would be much different than a phone call, and for a phone call to be recorded it only takes the consent of one party.



I'm not thinking of legality, I'm thinking of appropriate. I wonder how writers would feel if publishers published their cover letters with their real names and the publishers reply on a public website for all the writing world to see, instead of taking the time to write a personal reply. After all, it's probably legal.


----------



## dale

Wannabee2 said:


> I'm not thinking of legality, I'm thinking of appropriate. I wonder how writers would feel if publishers published their cover letters with their real names and the publishers reply on a public website for all the writing world to see, instead of taking the time to write a personal reply. After all, it's probably legal.



i'd thank them for getting my name out there. if i was worth a crap, it would be helpful. if i wasn't? then i guess i never should have put my
name out there.


----------



## Staff Deployment

Dunno about you guys but when I quoted the rejection letters earlier in this thread I removed any mention of author, market, or story, and also changed the wording.

I suppose that's just leftover cautiousness from trying to cite sources in school. Sometimes those examiners nail you for plagiarism even if it's a quote. Mostly because they're stupid.


----------



## Jon M

Wannabee2 said:


> I'm not thinking of legality, I'm thinking of appropriate. I wonder how writers would feel if publishers published their cover letters with their real names and the publishers reply on a public website for all the writing world to see, instead of taking the time to write a personal reply. After all, it's probably legal.


Personally wouldn't care. 1) Nobody's really paying attention. Writers struggle to be read in the first place. You think anybody cares about cover letters? 2) Chances are your personal information is on the web and people can find it. Again, assuming anyone cares. 

Is it appropriate? I don't know. I began publishing my rejection / acceptance letters on my website before really even thinking about it, mostly because these letters are often not personal, and _mine_.


----------



## Staff Deployment

> Thanks for letting us read your submission. I’m afraid we are going to pass this time. Unfortunately, we get too many submissions to offer personal feedback on each one. Best of luck placing it elsewhere.



10/10 for spellang and Grammar.
5/10 for selecting random phrases from other rejection letters and mashing them together.
1/1 hearts broken.  :'(

NAAAH JUST KIDDIN though I am disappointed in the forminess of the form letter.


----------



## Hurricane

I've had 25 rejections since I started submitting my work about four months ago. I expect many more to come, lol. Those rejections aren't counting the ones I had when I was about 19 and I gave up after about seven rejections (back when we had to post submissions.) I only submit full-length MSS and I've heard that it's a lot harder to break in now than back then - everyone thinks they're going to be the next JK Rowling or EL James (though I'm not too keen putting those two names in the same sentence.) I've perused the writer's and artist's yearbook for years; my latest rejection was from an extremely reputable agency in London whose rejection was so suspicious I passed it on to the Writer's Beware site. He suggested recommending me to publishers who wanted to charge a fee, but was not willing to offer representation. Really? Be careful. Just because they're a member of the Association of Author's Agents, it doesn't mean they're genuine and decent.

I think we've all realized that successful books nowadays don't have so much to do with talent or quality, but more to do with luck and marketing. Looks like the obsession with money and pandering to the masses has seeped into the publishing world as much as it has the television world, where any old attention-seeker can get on TV. No matter how brilliant your novel is, if it doesn't look like a money-maker than you can forget about an agent.


----------



## Lewdog

Wannabee2 said:


> I'm not thinking of legality, I'm thinking of appropriate. I wonder how writers would feel if publishers published their cover letters with their real names and the publishers reply on a public website for all the writing world to see, instead of taking the time to write a personal reply. After all, it's probably legal.



No I don't think that would be legal because they would be printing someone's work, with their name.  Now with that said, I have seen several times on Yahoo! where companies have printed cover letters and even resumes that they thought were funny.


----------



## Wannabee2

Lewdog said:


> No I don't think that would be legal because they would be printing someone's work, with their name.



How could it be legal to do it (post a letter/email with names, without their permission) here and not somewhere else? That makes no sense at all. 

 Really this isn't about is legality. The bottom line is that, while some people don't care, other people consider it somewhere between mildly annoying and downright offensive to have their emails published without consent. Why anyone would want to take the chance?


----------



## Lewdog

Wannabee2 said:


> How could it be legal to do it (post a letter/email with names, without their permission) here and not somewhere else? That makes no sense at all.
> 
> Really this isn't about is legality. The bottom line is that, while some people don't care, other people consider it somewhere between mildly annoying and downright offensive to have their emails published without consent. Why anyone would want to take the chance?



They black out the names.  Check out this one that is on Yahoo! now:

Brutally Honest Wall Street Cover Letter Gets Lots Of Attention From Bankers (PHOTO)


----------



## dolphinlee

The author of a letter/email holds the copyright. The recipient has no right to publish any letters that they have received.



This is exactly the same as an author holding the copyright to their novel.


----------



## Wannabee2

Lewdog said:


> They black out the names.  Check out this one that is on Yahoo! now:
> 
> Brutally Honest Wall Street Cover Letter Gets Lots Of Attention From Bankers (PHOTO)



If they black out the names, how is that the same as not blacking out the names? The wrongness of NOT blacking out of names in PUBLIC posting of PRIVATE correspondence is my whole point.


----------



## Lewdog

Wannabee2 said:


> If they black out the names, how is that the same as not blacking out the names? The wrongness of NOT blacking out of names in PUBLIC posting of PRIVATE correspondence is my whole point.



They are still printing their work.


----------



## dale

well, this thread has surely lost its fun and purpose.


----------



## Trilby

Copyright belongs to the author, not the recipient.

Coming up for near on 20yrs ago - after a very famous person's death, someone was intending to sell for publication letters they had received from from her, but was prevented from doing so, because they did not hold the copyright.


----------



## dale

i'd imagine that with the intentions of this thread, posting these emails would fall under the fair use doctrine.


----------



## dolphinlee

Fair use would allow for part of letters to be used but not the whole thing. 

Intentions do not matter. Publishing someone else's work (without permission) is not allowed.


----------



## dale

well, i just read the doctrine and thought this fit. oh well. a decent thread can bite the dust, i guess.
no biggie.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I still think form letters should be fair game, no point in claiming privacy for something that gets sent out to whoever. Especially as many of them can be found online elsewhere. For personalized rejections maybe we can paraphrase, quote only the really choice bits, and omit names. I like sharing rejections, they're more fun that way.


----------



## Wannabee2

Lewdog said:


> They are still printing their work.



I'm not that concerned with the merits of the copyright argument, although I think there are some merits. Internet arguments about copyright just degenerate into mud slinging. I'm just pointing out that it's inconsiderate and unprofessional, there is nothing to be gained by it and it could easily backfire. That applies to non-business relationships too. As I said, I've seen friendships wrecked over someone making public the contents of a private email. 

It's just bad practice, unless your intent is revenge or to burn bridges. Play it safe, respect others even if you don't share their concern about it, seems to be the most prudent policy.


----------



## Wannabee2

dale said:


> well, i just read the doctrine and thought this fit. oh well. a decent thread can bite the dust, i guess.
> no biggie.



Don't fret, I expect a rejection letter any day now and I will be sure to mention it when it comes. :moon:


----------



## dale

lol. always one in every bunch, i suppose................


----------



## dolphinlee

I received a thank you for your submission but it is not the sort of story I handle. 

Which makes me wonder if he read his own webpage. My story was exactly the sort of work he was supposed to handle.


----------



## rotsegal

Don't give up! I know about many good writers who got rejection letters. and just because the decrease in sales of printed books.
 Try to apply to indie publishers, I see you published e-books through smashwords, that's a good approach. Try to distribute your work through the net. there are a lot of relevant stores for eBooks where you can upload your book.


----------



## Jon M

Form letter from (ahem) Flash Fiction Online. Knew it was coming since they seem to reject Second Person tales on principle. In the two months I've been bothering them they haven't updated their page once, so they seem like a rather lame and dead market. Fortunately, and in spite of their policy of no simultaneous submissions, I sent the same story to [PANK] around the same time. Hopefully they pick it up. I like them there at [PANK]. Terrific work published on their site. They don't pay anything, but I'd be proud nevertheless.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

I'm eagerly awaiting a rejection from them, too. Also did not respect the no simultaneous submissions thing. I don't really get that unless they're really a fancy journal that's worried about losing stories by Jennifer Egan or something. I mean, come on, it's me-- you're gonna reject me anyway, you don't get to hold me hostage for a month, too.


----------



## Jon M

Hooray for breaking the rules! :cheers:

Here's a preview of what you're up against. Interesting glimpse behind the scenes.

"Our magazine publishes stories, not [...] plotless slices-of-life." :roll:


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Good resource, that Six Questions blog. Apparently this editor does not like curry. Obviously a fool, and you don't want fools publishing you, so you should thank your lucky stars for the rejection.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> As form rejections go, this one was pretty nice. I guess it is what I've  seen called a "second tier" rejection or something like that. A "you  don't totally suck" rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *a kinda fancypants lit mag that I like*
> 
> This   email goes to a category of writers we will be inviting to resubmit,   whether your submission was not accepted or even if it was withdrawn. Soon   you will receive another email inviting you to submit different work   for the next issue, so please watch for that. We wish you the very best   of luck, we hope you will keep in touch, and we hope that we may   continue to read each other.


Hey what's the name of that fancypants mag? I may go bother them.


----------



## Lewdog

I have been waiting to get rejected for like 3 months now.


----------



## Jon M

Lewdog said:


> I have been waiting to get rejected for like 3 months now.


Only time I ever waited that long was when I sent something to Boston Review (on a lark). Some places allow you to query after a certain period of time. Might check their submission guidelines.


----------



## Lewdog

Jon M said:


> Only time I ever waited that long was when I sent something to Boston Review (on a lark). Some places allow you to query after a certain period of time. Might check their submission guidelines.



Someone told me one place only prints bi-annually I think.  I forget about the other one.  I can look up the email addresses for the places I sent them too but I made the mistake of not starting a submissions log with the name of the publishers, name of the pieces I sent, and the date I sent them.  I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Kevin

I got one! My first submission in decades and they actually replied. I can't believe it. They rejected my story but who cares? By their reply I think they actually read it. My only other submission got published in 1985. I scribbled it on a crinkled piece of paper and mailed it in. All my friends saw it. Maybe I should go back to that.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> Hey what's the name of that fancypants mag? I may go bother them.


That was from Contrary Magazine : Winter 2013

For flash you might also want to look at Journal of Compressed Creative Arts | Matter Press Journal of Compressed Creative Arts if you haven't already. They seem to use their submission process as a way to glean free blog content, which I find ...odd, though it might be good for someone who has a website. But they pay, or reject with a swiftness.


----------



## Jon M

Another form, this one from PANK. Still waiting for the news from one other quarterly; after them I'll probably just exile the story for being too personal to publish. Doesn't have enough story-juice, or something.


----------



## Staff Deployment

I've heard of PANK. I wanted to submit something to them just so if they accepted it I could say "Yeah I got a story running on PANK" and people would give me weird looks, because that's how you make friends, right? It's the weird looks? Thought so.

Recently I got two more: One is your stock-standard "Not right for us at this time," but the second one was quite a bit longer... while still managing, somehow, to be a generic form letter.



> After thoughtful consideration, however, we have concluded that unfortunately it didn't work for us, so we'll have to say no. Please understand that this No most likely means "Not Quite the Right Fit," not "No Good." Reading the unpublished work of so many talented writers is a responsibility we take very seriously, and we feel privileged that you chose to place your writing in our hands.



Which is a lot of words to say "Not right for us at this time." Do appreciate the good words, even through the lack of personalization.


----------



## Lewdog

Is it a good sign if you get a personal response the same day you submit something?


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Doesn't sound like form to me. 

Still waiting to hear from the curry haters. Slightly worried they might accept and then I'd have to change all my beloved cuss words.


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Well, chances are both will come to naught and I'll never have to change my evil ways. Wish they'd get on with it, though.


----------



## Lewdog

Sometimes I wish women would reject me in a letter than to my face at the bar.  Well, it could be on a bar napkin because more than likely they don't know my address.


----------



## Staff Deployment

Lewdog don't play with fire _if you can't take the heat_ *ollies outie*
View attachment 4355


----------



## Lewdog

Sorry I just feel left out.  All I've gotten so far was:



> Thank you for your submission. Your poem is being reviewed.
> 
> 
> Kindly
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> Sent from my ---



The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Roscone

The rejection letter I got says why do you think this novel is good for we do such and such?


----------



## Staff Deployment

Roscone, why _do_ you think your novel is good enough for "We Do Such and Such Magazine"? Please provide your response in essay format, 2500 words or less.


----------



## dale

lol. damn. the british are so polite with rejections. i'm impressed.


> Dear Dale,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again very much for your submission!
> 
> 
> I've  read your story, "Sheep's Clothing". I'm really sorry but it's not what  I'm after I'm afraid. It was a good story, well written and erotic and  dark. It was different as well, which I really like. But if I'm totally  honest, I found it a bit too different. I had trouble understanding what  was going on. Perhaps it's just me being thick!
> 
> 
> Again, I'm very sorry about that, Dale! I _really_ hate rejecting stories, and I hope you will submit again.
> 
> 
> Take care,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 North Roundhay, Birmingham, B33 9PE, UK


----------



## Jon M

.


----------



## dale

Jon M said:


> What a sweetheart.


lol. yeah. the british are the only people in the world who can actually be polite even at war. they're even polite when they shoot you.
you gotta love that.


----------



## Travers

dale said:


> lol. yeah. the british are the only people in the world who can actually be polite even at war. they're even polite when they shoot you.
> you gotta love that.



HA! That can only be said by someone who's never taken a walk around any of Birmingham's surrounding suburbs.


----------



## stevetaylor67

I recently received one that claimed the staff had found my writing 'hugely enjoyable', 'fast paced' and 'definitely publishable'. However, and I quote: 'Unfortunately, due to the book trades current focus on celebrity authors, we are unable to offer you a mainstream publishing contract'. Well damn me for not being a celebrity then!!


----------



## philistine

stevetaylor67 said:


> I recently received one that claimed the staff had found my writing 'hugely enjoyable', 'fast paced' and 'definitely publishable'. However, and I quote: 'Unfortunately, due to the book trades current focus on celebrity authors, we are unable to offer you a mainstream publishing contract'. Well damn me for not being a celebrity then!!



They really went to town on those five dollar buzz words, huh? :icon_cheesygrin:

Alas, we're all going to make it!


----------



## Staff Deployment

Got a particularly humorous one today:



> Thanks for submitting, your piece is not a good fit. Visit us on facebook!



Yeah, I don't think I'll mourn the loss.


----------



## Jon M

One of the more abrupt ones, for sure. That last part about Facebook is rather insensitive. Dunno what rag sent you subbed to, but I can confidently say they're all jerks.


----------



## stevetaylor67

I've just received another classic. Now keep in mind that I always check a publisher out first to make sure they publish what I'm writing about, and try to make sense of this, and this is the complete reply with nothing left out: 'Dear Stephen, we don't publish travel books I'm afraid. Good luck with it'. 


Erm, yes you bloody well do!! Good job I have thick skin...


----------



## stevetaylor67

They really did Philistine. Talk about building you up before knocking you down!


----------



## raines80

I have yet to send anything to a publication, but my wife rejected my last book. Who needs a publisher when you have a wife?


----------



## philistine

raines80 said:


> Who needs a publisher when you have a wife?



Oh, that's gold.


----------



## Lewdog

I'm not sure if this is a rejection letter or not.



> I appreciate your poem. Indeed, beauty comes in many forms. I will place your poem in ----- review list. If and when it is chosen for publication, I will contact you regarding details. The list is long as is the wait. I suggest you submit this wherever else you wish.



:disillusionment:


----------



## philistine

Lewdog said:


> I'm not sure if this is a rejection letter or not.
> 
> 
> 
> :disillusionment:



That's like being beckoned over to a deep well by a stranger, subsequently thrown in by said stranger, then having them toss over a string of dental floss as a means of escape. 

Also, did anyone else read that post in the voice of Liam Neeson, _à la_ _Taken_?


----------



## stevetaylor67

Ha ha raines, where would we be without them eh?!


----------



## Lewdog

Got my first rejection letter on a poem.    It took three and a half months.  Just the basic thing:

"Although we have not chosen this submission for publication, we welcome future submissions."

I liked the poem I sent too.


----------



## Jon M

Last November, I sent a portfolio of work to a new start-up literary magazine here in my area. A college rag, created (and run) by students in the creative writing program there. Months went by and I didn't hear anything from them. Seemed like they weren't serious about the magazine they had started, to be honest. Then around April of this year they start posting to FB more frequently, they get a website, and it all seems serious this time. So I send an updated portfolio of work (all of my LMs from the past ten or so months -- _Drunk & Crazy_ through _Clean_). More months went by, didn't hear anything until today. The rejection is a form, don't really care about that. But they provided a crit of one of my stories (_Future Perfect_). However, and very very confusingly, the crit is entitled _Kids_, the name of another story in the portfolio. So I am not sure what happened. They may have thought all of the stories were together, one long story, rather than five separate ones--as I intended. 

Posting the critique below. Warning: idiocy ahead. 



> Kids
> 
> I was a bit overwhelmed with the early introduction of several characters. None of these characters are given a chance to develop before another is added and that muddies the waters for me.
> 
> Word choice was an issue. As an example, it is said of the Tina character that she speaks with a "confrontational sneer in her voice." A sneer obviates confrontation, and makes the statement redundant, but more importantly, I categorize a sneer as a facial expression and have difficulty linking it with a tone a voice.
> 
> Another example of wording which was problematic for me is when it is said that the character felt, "sated, in a larger, cosmic sense." As it stands, this description feels flat to me. As a reader, I need it to either be re-worded so as to be less broad, or perhaps summed-up with a simile.
> 
> There are plenty of details in this short piece, and an array of beautiful language, but that can’t carry it through its simple slew of remarks, so it feels jumbled to me, mostly due to its briefness yet covering a lot of details.
> 
> Images are lacking and I end up with a vague feeling for most of these – like a dream.  The narration is consistent, with a distinct voice and perspective, but it’s difficult for me to judge the purpose or outcome of using the future tense.
> 
> I’m left asking what the significance of the tense is, and whether it indicates that this is all Harvey’s subconscious speaking to him and guessing at the future based on his discontent.  Perhaps if it was spread out, with more evidence of his dissatisfaction, I might feel more connected.  For instance, the ‘volley of questions’ from Tina English is a good example of her ‘inability to communicate tactfully,’ but what questions is she asking?
> 
> The simple way of putting this is that the piece is a summary, whereas if expanded with more specific moments in time, the reader will believe it and have time to identify with the protagonist.



You can read the story online, here, and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## Folcro

Lewdog said:


> I'm not sure if this is a rejection letter or not.



It's sounds like the traditional Japanese way of saying "no."


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> Last November, I sent a portfolio of work to a new start-up literary magazine here in my area. A college rag, created (and run) by students in the creative writing program there. Months went by and I didn't hear anything from them. Seemed like they weren't serious about the magazine they had started, to be honest. Then around April of this year they start posting to FB more frequently, they get a website, and it all seems serious this time. So I send an updated portfolio of work (all of my LMs from the past ten or so months -- _Drunk & Crazy_ through _Clean_). More months went by, didn't hear anything until today. The rejection is a form, don't really care about that. But they provided a crit of one of my stories (_Future Perfect_). However, and very very confusingly, the crit is entitled _Kids_, the name of another story in the portfolio. So I am not sure what happened. They may have thought all of the stories were together, one long story, rather than five separate ones--as I intended.
> 
> Posting the critique below. Warning: idiocy ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> You can read the story online, here, and come to your own conclusions.


"Titling was an issue. For example, the title of the piece is _Kids_ when there are no characters under the age of eighteen. As a reader, I need there to be children in this piece. I also need the author to provide a link to the definition of 'sneer' and any other words of more than one syllable, to provide a detailed synopsis of the plot, and to cut the crusts off my peanut butter sandwiches so that I will understand better. Thank you for your submission to _Precious Young Things_ literary magazine."


----------



## John_O

Got one that started out " Dear Author" LOL. Said in part, "Regrettably , while your proposal is of interest, it does not fit our niche." " The following reason(s) will hopefully give you some idea how we came to this conclusion." There are 7 choises to and someone put an X in #1 which says "*** Publishes a variety of books most specifically related to nature. animals, wildlife, the outdoors, gardening, and sporting topics; your proposal does not seem to fit our line." My book is about rescuing snakes. = nature and or animals and or wildlife and or outdoors LOL. But seriously, I believe it had something to do with the fact the book is only about my experiences rescuing snakes, many rescues were interesting to say the least LOL. But still, I have decided to include a section dealing with the understanding & education of snakes as well.


----------



## Jon M

lasm said:


> "Titling was an issue. For example, the title of the piece is _Kids_ when there are no characters under the age of eighteen. As a reader, I need there to be children in this piece. I also need the author to provide a link to the definition of 'sneer' and any other words of more than one syllable, to provide a detailed synopsis of the plot, and to cut the crusts off my peanut butter sandwiches so that I will understand better. Thank you for your submission to _Precious Young Things_ literary magazine."


I'm wondering how often they examined the tense choices in other submissions, or if mine was merely a special case, deserving a critical eye because of its rarity. Trying not to be a poor sport here, but that last paragraph--grr. On their submissions page they say they accept flash fiction, but then when they get flash it's like they don't appreciate the medium's constraints.

"... whereas if expanded with more specific moments in time ..."


----------



## Jon M

Another rejection from SmokeLong Quarterly (2/2), but this one comes with some nice comments.



> I enjoyed this story. I particularly like the character and the snapshot  effects. Somewhere after the second page it began to confuse me. What  was going on and was one event supporting the other? I really thought  the author dealt with the cinematic effect of the piece well and used a  great deal of restraint. Maybe too much restraint, but overall it was  quite strong. Look forward to reading more from this writer. Please  submit again.



Third time lucky, maybe.


----------



## dale

Jon M said:


> Another rejection from SmokeLong Quarterly (2/2), but this one comes with some nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Third time lucky, maybe.



i've had the "this is great, but i became confused" rejection, too. being the egotist i am, i always see it as a sign that they just don't think deep enough. ha ha.


----------



## Jon M

The editor who read mine seems pretty cool. I know of him through another friend (Chris). And the piece I submitted actually was pretty messed up, structurally, intentionally out of order--so he might have a point.

Anyway, I'm just happy to get a rejection + comments. That's, like, ascending to level two or something. Better than a form, at least.


----------



## dale

i know. i was just playin'. really, the piece i received the "great, but confused" rejection on, i wrote for a specific lady.
he didn't get the symbolism of a lot of it, even though it was a well written piece. i knew why he was "confused".


----------



## Jon M

Oh man, this has to be my favorite rejection letter to date:



> Dear Jon,
> 
> Unfortunately, this is a ricochet, as in there were fine moments in  this carefully crafted piece, but Counterexample isn't the target this  time around.
> 
> * In reading over this flash, I was really impressed by the  “attention to detail” (to riff off a phrase). Your descriptions and  vivid use of language are truly impressive, painting a clear picture of  the drama. It's a good piece, and I think when the narrator sticks to  detailing the action, the flash elements shine. While the narrator’s  commentary and job-related metaphors are entertaining, they may have (in  this editor's eyes) taken away from the concise flash aesthetic the  magazine is currently promoting.
> 
> Again, just one person's opinion; I know some things, just things!
> 
> I did enjoy the piece overall, and think you have a really sharp mind and craft sensibility.
> 
> I thank you for trusting your work with us, Jon, and I wish you all the best in its eventual placement.
> 
> Best regards,
> Jamez



<3


----------



## enchantedsecret24

How do you guys even know where to begin with publishing!? I feel so lost!


----------



## Jon M

Having a tough time getting my story _Dances_ published. Last five or six places rejected, all this month, at a rate of about one every three days. Kind of wearing me down. Funny thing is none of these are paying markets. I'm just shopping to them for the sake of diversity, even though there is one place--_F365_--that is generally happy to hear from me and pays, you know, real money. 

About to say enough already and just send them this one.


----------



## enchantedsecret24

Well why not, if they pay you and love your stories!? That's great to have ANYONE who will treat you like you're special, and like your writing is WORTH something. I wouldn't hesitate at all if I had the chance to publish my stories. I am getting one story published on a website, but it doesn't feel the same. I want to be REALLY published, and even if every story I write was only published with the same place each time, I would be so thankful for the opportunity. Just be thankful that someone wants you, because there are millions of us out here who will be unwanted by any publisher, probably forever! lol Hope you don't take this as me being rude...just trying to maybe help make this decision easier for you! JUST DO IT!


----------



## philistine

A couple of months back I discovered Duotrope was no longer offering its services for free. No big deal. I had just finished a collection of short stories at the time, and had it in my head that I'd be sending them off for publication shortly afterwards. Well, the news being what it was, I put them to one side and concentrated on my novel. A few days ago, I came across The Grinder from a poster on this forum, and went right ahead and started sending my stories off. 

Hopefully, I'll have some rather entertaining rejection letters quite soon. Has anyone ever said that before?


----------



## Jon M

enchantedsecret24 said:


> Well why not, if they pay you and love your stories!? That's great to have ANYONE who will treat you like you're special, and like your writing is WORTH something. I wouldn't hesitate at all if I had the chance to publish my stories. I am getting one story published on a website, but it doesn't feel the same. I want to be REALLY published, and even if every story I write was only published with the same place each time, I would be so thankful for the opportunity. Just be thankful that someone wants you, because there are millions of us out here who will be unwanted by any publisher, probably forever! lol Hope you don't take this as me being rude...just trying to maybe help make this decision easier for you! JUST DO IT!


Yeah, I know it's kind of stupid to pass up money from a sympathetic audience, but prestige is its own reward. Some of these mags are cooler, just ooze cool, and I guess it'd be nice to checkmark that box, to be able to say, _Yeah, I was published there._ 

But, anyway, I did send the story to my good friends at _F365_. 



> Hopefully, I'll have some rather entertaining rejection letters quite soon. Has anyone ever said that before?


I feel that way. The process gets sort of fun when the rejections are personalized. You get a sense of readership, that somewhere a group of editors have read and are maybe debating whether or not to support it. Or may just be ridiculing it. But in my fantasies that sort of thing never _ever_ happens.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

...


----------



## Marc

On my wall I have a framed post-it note (the smallest size) with the handwritten word, "Sorry."


----------



## Kyle R

More form rejections. Oof!



> Dear Kyle,
> 
> Many thanks for sending "Bridging the Void", but I'm sorry to say that we don't think it's quite right for Interzone. We wish you luck placing it elsewhere, and hope that you'll send us something new soon.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Andy
> Interzone





> Kyle,
> 
> Thank you for submitting your story, "Bridging the Void", to Daily Science Fiction. Unfortunately, we have decided not to publish it. To date, we have reviewed many strong stories that we did not take. Either the fit was wrong or we'd just taken tales with a similar theme or any of a half dozen other reasons.
> 
> Best success selling this story elsewhere.
> 
> - Daily Science Fiction Staff





> Dear Kyle,
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity to read "The Enly Expedition." Unfortunately, your story isn't quite what we're looking for right now.
> 
> In the past, we've provided detailed feedback on our rejections, but I'm afraid that due to time considerations, we're no longer able to offer that service. I appreciate your interest in Clarkesworld Magazine and hope that you'll keep us in mind in the future.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Neil Clarke
> Publisher/Editor
> Clarkesworld Magazine





> Dear Mr. Richardson,
> 
> Thank you for your submission to Escape Pod.  Unfortunately, we have
> decided not to accept your story at this time.  We receive far too
> many submissions to accept them all.  Thank you for your interest in
> our magazine.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Escape Pod Editors



It's okay though. I'm still writing more stories and submitting more! Determination's the name of the game, right? Sometimes you have to take your bruises and know that, in the end, it'll be worth it. :encouragement:


----------



## Sunny

I am so very proud of you for keeping at it. You can't ever win the game if you quit. You'll get your win Kyle. I believe in you you know.  

Shoot for the stars and soon you'll see you're amongst the ___! I don't know what to say... but point is, keep doing it. You'll have great things come to you, I know it! 

Those smelly rejections are just that. Smelly and not worthy of publishing your stories!


----------



## Kyle R

Thanks SnooSnoo!

*shakes fist at those bastards*


----------



## Caragula

I've had six or so formula rejection letters for my novel, then an agent said I had 'genuine potential' and made some interesting, critical and complimentary remarks about my work.  That alone gives me the sustenance to carry on.  It also finally proved to me that when the standard rejections 'hit the mat' with their monotonous regularity, it doesn't mean the work isn't close to being good, because the next letter might be someone telling you that you're actually ok!!  Keep going team


----------



## Caragula

"We enjoyed reading these sample chapters. Ultimately, though, we didn't feel strongly enough to take the project further, and therefore I'm afraid we are not able to offer you representation. This is of course an entirely subjective response, and I encourage you to continue with this project, and wish you every success with your writing."

But from another agent, a day earlier...
"I need to talk to you asap....I ******* love it and want to take you on"

It really is worth keeping going for an agent that may just 'get' what you've done.


----------



## amyenewsham

I think I need to bite the bullet and get my work out there...

Reading this thread has given me hope!


----------



## spartan928

Hey, my first rejection...


 "There isn't enough story here for our tastes. It feels like a vague  reminiscence with a death at the end. Not really our cup of tea."

Nice... (and true enough). Onward!


----------



## Pluralized

spartan928 said:


> Onward!



Hey, congratulations on your first! I've been collecting rejections in an e-mail folder called "not so much." It's brimming with love.

Onward indeed!


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Congrats, spartan! A personalized one, too, that's cool. 

I am pleased to say I have received 21 rejection notices over the past twelve months. I'm currently awaiting another one very anxiously--the first reader sent the story on to the head editor, which is great, but I'm trying not to hope for much.


----------



## Reject

> Unfortunately you have not been successful in this instance, but please do not be disheartened, this is a tough market at the moment and another publisher may well feel differently.




I wouldn't know how another publisher would feel, for I have never had the chance to feel one.  Squishy perhaps?


----------



## Dave Watson

I've had 18 rejection letters in total, but because I know that every writer gets them, and should even _expect _to get them, I wasn't too downhearted about them, and took each one firmly on the chin as a matter of course. Got this one last night though and it was a real kick in the danglies. Not from a publisher, but from my university in response to my application to the Creative Writing postgraduate course...

_"Course Title:  MLitt Creative Writing_
_Thank you for submitting an application to the above programme at the University of Glasgow._
_We regret to inform you that we are unable to offer you a place for the following reason(s):_
_Your portfolio of work was not sufficient for admission to your chosen Masters programme at the University of Glasgow._
_We are sorry to give you such disappointing news and thank you for considering the University of Glasgow."_


I think this one hit me harder because my application hinged on my portfolio; 30 pages of what I considered to be my best writing. To be told flat out that it's not good enough, well, that _hurt! _Maybe more so as I'd been flying high the past few days due to my first novel somehow making it onto the bestseller lists on Amazon. I guess the scribbling gods giveth, and then poke you right in the eye. 

Onwards and upwards though. Applied to another two universities today who do the same course.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Sorry, Dave, that's a rough one--I think some of those programs can be really competitive. Friend of mine just got turned down from one, too. Hope one of the others works out.


----------



## Jon M

> Dear Jon Mcgill,
> 
> Thank you for your submission to Every Day Fiction. I regret to inform you that we are unable to use it at this time.
> 
> Tightly, intensely written. The details are kept purposely vague  which I find makes the piece more tasteful as well as somehow more  explicit, more shocking. You have a lot of control over your subject,  which is transferred very well onto the page. There are, however, some  problems with grammar which would need to be cleared up. The way some of  your sentences run on, omitting commas, full stops etc. There also  could be a bit more character development. It would be good to know  where this woman is coming from, and why this stuff is happening to her.
> -- Andrew Cochrane​
> I feel like this story is pulled from the pages of a Chuck Palahniuk  novel – same style, same theme: porn star aspirant experiencing  semi-controlled violence. As a reader I get the sense her life is going  to end badly.
> I’m not sure there’s much of a story arc here, more of a vivid  character profile. But it had the rhythm and  intensity to keep me  reading.
> -- David Beavers​
> This is a creepy story with some strong images in it (the girl  pirouetting, the strap off the shoulder, the guy putting his hand up to  block the camera). Yet the way this is structured makes it difficult to  follow. The snippets of what is being seen on the camera, I think that  is what we are getting, don't seem to come in logical order. The last  segment appears to be the beginning?
> -- Jenn Goddu​
> Lots to like here, as others have said. The images are wonderful,  the prose is intense and keeps the reader engaged. However, the plot and  story arc are not strong enough here to work at EDF, I don't think. And  while the prose is very avant-garde and has a poetic charm to it, it  does need to be polished a little more, with particular attention to  commas (it will read smoother then).
> -- Sealey Andrews​
> 
> Unfortunately due to the insanely massive amounts of submissions in  our slush pile, we cannot reconsider your piece at this time.
> We wish you good luck in placing the story elsewhere.
> 
> Sincerely,
> All of us at Every Day Fiction



I'm thinking this story is officially retired.


----------



## Dave Watson

Jon M said:


> I'm thinking this story is officially retired.



Sounds like there could be something there though, unless you've already worked it to death and it's still getting nowhere.

Got a rejection from Every Day Fiction myself but can't find the email. Nice that they give you a bit of critique, though it's a bit like getting a light beating being rejected by 5 or 6 people in the same letter.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Jon M said:


> I'm thinking this story is officially retired.


Booooooo. Maybe sub it as a prose poem?

That rejection letter I was anticipating back on the 28th still has not arrived. I would start to feel hopeful but I have twitter-stalked the head editor, and I'm quite sure she just hasn't gotten around to reading it yet.


----------



## dale

lol. one of the most detailed rejections i've ever had. just got it a few days ago for the only "non-horror" genre story i've wrote.....



> Thank you for submitting "Two Miles Tall" under Short Stories (1001 - 7500 words). We appreciate the chance to read your work. Unfortunately, the piece is not for us.
> 
> This feels repetitive in it's voice and imagery. Hearing voices just seems creepy or almost fairy-tale-like in the way its recounted--since kids don't speak like this. Predictably, by the end, the brother is dead, but luckily this is not belabored in detail. For the center of the story, the 'wind'-riding, we were hoping for clearer meaning when the narrator has this transitional experience.
> 
> Good luck with this one elsewhere. Please try us again in the future, but please wait at least a week before submitting again.
> 
> Sincerely,


----------



## gagoots

.


----------



## gagoots

.


----------



## Dave Watson

Bit of a kick in the crotch getting this email as they'd asked for the full MS and I'd been cautiously hopeful it might be the "big one". Encouraging words, but still... aaaaarrrrgh!
_Hi Dave,

_
_Thanks for your patience in waiting to hear back. As you know, we discussed your novel at acquisitions, and I championed it because I thoroughly enjoyed the story and the writing. Unfortunately, key members of the team didn't share my enthusiasm, feeling that the writing was still rather rough and that the commerciality of the novel was lacking, especially in the States which is our largest market. We would welcome submissions from you in the future, but this one didn't pass through acquisitions.

_
_I'm sorry for what must be a disappointing result - I am disappointed myself - but I feel sure you'll make a great success with this novel elsewhere.

_
_Best wishes,
Amanda_


----------



## Reject

Two bog standard "Thanks but no chance!" today.


I am collecting a nice pile.  Rejections make me more determined!


----------



## dale

this story is my curse. been accepted by a pro-pay zine, only for the zine to go under before release. short-listed twice by other pro-pay zines,
but ultimately rejected by both. short-listed by another pro-pay who still hasn't responded in over a year. just got this rejection from a different pro-pay
today.....



> Dear Dale,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in xxxxxxxxxxxx. I have reviewed your submission, and enjoyed reading your story. It was very unsettling, and fittingly insane --reminiscent of Poe in some ways, actually. Unfortunately, I'm afraid it does not meet the current needs of the magazine. Understand that this is no mark against your work; this rejection is merely a sad by-product of our current needs.
> 
> I realize that these rejection notices can be discouraging, but take heart! We are far from the only publisher of fiction. As a writer myself, I've found the publisher index at Duotrope.com to be invaluable, and I'd suggest checking their listings. I wish you well.
> 
> Sincerely,
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> P.S. --And don't go out and buy a table saw in light of this rejection!


----------



## Reject

Dale, that sounds like someone who WANTED to publish your work!  The P.S. was proof that it has being read, if you needed any!  Keep plugging away!

Now in my little corner of the world I keep-a-sending.......And they keep-a-coming! 

"Hi John,                   
Thank you for your submission.
Unfortunately, at this time, we have decided not to proceed with your entry. We would like to take the time to thank you for your interest in xxxxxxxxxxx and wish you the best of luck in your future projects.
Kind regards,

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Editorial and Production Co-ordinator
01xxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxx"


----------



## J.T. Chris

Ah, for every acceptance came a dozen rejections. Here's a pretty old one.



> Howdy --
> 
> The story's pretty good. I don't want it though. It does get me nostalgic for my own missteps with certain special ladies over the years, and I appreciate that, but it doesn't really do anything else, and I'd really like it to. Like it to mess with me linguistically, and to make me yearn for that gal, but to not be about that at all, to make me twist and understand something entirely outside the scope of the story. You've got your structure, but when it comes to what it's about, it really should be about something else. You don't have enough levels in this.
> 
> Which isn't to say that it's not good enough for other folk out there, it is. It's quality in the writing department, it's just not what I want.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Drew


----------



## Reject

These brighten my day!

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif]Dear John,[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif]Thank you for sending us your work, which we have read with interest.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif]Although we did enjoy looking at your material, in the end we felt it wasn’t quite right for ****& ******. We have to feel absolutely passionate about a new project before taking it on and we didn’t feel strongly enough in this case.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif]Unfortunately, due to the number of submissions we receive we’re not able to give you editorial feedback, neither are we able to enter into correspondence regarding our decision.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif]Please do not be discouraged by our response and we hope you find an agent with the right amount of enthusiasm for your work. We’d also like to thank you for thinking of **** & ****..[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif]Yours sincerely,[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Garamond,serif]The Submissions Team at ****** & *******[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## david atkinson

*rejections*

HI So far for my last book - 41 submissions (agents & publishers) 31 rejections - worst I got back was from an agent - a brief email that said - 'NOPE'.

I assume he was having a bad day....


----------



## Ibb

Jon M said:


> I'm thinking this story is officially retired.



May I read it? The responses have incited my curiosity. If I'm an idiot and there's a link elsewhere that I'm missing then I'll happily follow that, too.


----------



## Ibb

On another note, I once sent a really short vignette to New Yorker just to see if I had formatted the submission correctly; three months later they sent me a nice, formally worded piss-off letter, which I paraded around like a freshly crapped golden egg: "It's not just ANY rejection letter," I'd boast, "It's a fucking NEW YORKER rejection letter! Hell yeah!"

I haven't submitted anything since. I've written small pieces of which I'm proud, but nothing of good length that pleases the standards I've set for myself. I'm working on some such pieces now, but they've drained me rather profusely of sweat and blood, and are not up to publishing snuff quite yet. I hope for them to be soon.


----------



## Caragula

@Reject - that'll be the Conville and Walsh rejection letter then


----------



## dale

i can't tell if this is a form rejection or not. kind of cool if it's not, because it is a decent pro-pay pub. but i still don't
see how i'm supposed to take a rejection as "not a rejection". ha ha



> Dear Dale,
> 
> Thank you for sending us "Heaven on Earth." We appreciate the chance to read it. Unfortunately, the piece is not for us. We sincerely wish you the best in finding a home for your work. Please do not look at this as a "rejection." I honestly wish I had more room and resources to publish more writing. I truly hope you submit to XXXXXX Quarterly again.
> 
> Thanks again. Best of luck with this.
> Sincerely,
> 
> xxx xxxxx
> XXXXX XXXXXXXXXX LLC


----------



## Plasticweld

dale said:


> i can't tell if this is a form rejection or not. kind of cool if it's not, because it is a decent pro-pay pub. but i still don't
> see how i'm supposed to take a rejection as "not a rejection". ha ha




Not a rejection, poor Dale goes home alone.

The lanky blond leaned over the bar, her hair hung down high-lighting her exquisite lines, she was beautiful in a simple way.  I approached  her, gave her my best pick up line,_ maybe I could bring her home.


_She was polite, in a smooth as silk southern accent, she told me she would be going home with someone, but not me.  She then said in a sly way. "While I would like to take home every guy in the bar, I can only go home with one.  Try me again on another night, I might just say yes."

Dale I'm not sure if she rejected you or not either....Bob


----------



## Deleted member 56686

dale said:


> i can't tell if this is a form rejection or not. kind of cool if it's not, because it is a decent pro-pay pub. but i still don't
> see how i'm supposed to take a rejection as "not a rejection". ha ha




I think it sounds like the classic line "It isn't you, it's me.":bomb:


----------



## dale

ha ha. oh my god. that does come off like something a woman would say. the editor was actually a man, though.


----------



## Plasticweld

dale said:


> ha ha. oh my god. that does come off like something a woman would say. the editor was actually a man, though.




Now that just wouldn't have been as much fun write if I knew that.


All publishers are pretty girls.  They expect the world to hold the door open for them, pay for dinner and drinks.  More than likely at the end of the night you might get a peck on the cheek, or worse yet a hand shake and the 'Lets just be friends' speech.

But she would not reject you.


----------



## Gavrushka

Seven submissions, six of one story I am not sure is strong enough, and a seventh of one I think could be.

Sent over the last two weeks, I've yet to hear back from any, but I'll send a few more submissions in the New Year.

In the interim, I'm rewriting another novel from my earliest days and having a lot of fun. Commercial success would be great, but I enjoy writing too much to do otherwise.

===

And IF I remember Dave Watson's acceptance correctly, he nearly missed it as it redirected to his Spam folder.


----------



## Dave Watson

Gavrushka said:


> And IF I remember Dave Watson's acceptance correctly, he nearly missed it as it redirected to his Spam folder.



Yep, that happened.


----------



## Optiluiz

Okay, I've had my fair share of bad rejections, but I actually recieved a really nice one the other day, that was actually way more encouraging than many acceptance letters!

"In terms of plot, this is the best story you’ve submitted so far," 
That was the best line from it, but notice that this was after 5 repeated rejections from the same magazine.


----------



## TKent

Woo hoo!  I just got my first rejection  Why am I so excited about that? I also have a kids poem at Cicada that has been IN PROGRESS status at submittable for about a week. So I may have 2 rejections before year end! And that's not even counting the editor who 'appreciated my enthusiasm' but pointed out my story didn't match their content, the number of words, etc. and I realized I'd sent it to the wrong pub. 

What is the prize for this contest thread anyway? Maybe a free self-esteem retreat?  

Dear Tricia,

Thanks for giving us the opportunity to consider this one. After reading and discussing it, and then holding it over for a second read, we've decided that while it made us laugh, we can't use it at this time. Good luck placing it elsewhere.

Kind regards,
[xx]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

TKent said:


> Woo hoo!  I just got my first rejection  Why am I so excited about that? I also have a kids poem at Cicada that has been IN PROGRESS status at submittable for about a week. So I may have 2 rejections before year end! And that's not even counting the editor who 'appreciated my enthusiasm' but pointed out my story didn't match their content, the number of words, etc. and I realized I'd sent it to the wrong pub.
> 
> What is the prize for this contest thread anyway? Maybe a free self-esteem retreat?
> 
> Dear Tricia,
> 
> Thanks for giving us the opportunity to consider this one. After reading and discussing it, and then holding it over for a second read, we've decided that while it made us laugh, we can't use it at this time. Good luck placing it elsewhere.
> 
> Kind regards,
> [xx]




 Hey you can always submit it here. We won't reject you. :smile:

We may not publish it, but we won't reject it :highly_amused:


----------



## TKent

LOL! I count on that unconditional WF love daily!!



mrmustard615 said:


> Hey you can always submit it here. We won't reject you. :smile:
> 
> We may not publish it, but we won't reject it :highly_amused:


----------



## helmac321

Hmm, only rough statistics here!

Submissions: 30-40 (many of these were all done on a previous email address, where I wasn't as fussy with keeping score of submissions)
Acceptances: Big fat 0!

These submissions were all for my the first book of my fantasy/sci-fi series, and were all submitted to literary agents. I've had only a handful of actual responses, all fairly impersonal, and most tend to just not reply at all. I have had one acceptance for a short story though, a 10,000 word 'novella.' 

I'll get there though! Pretty confident of that :smile2:


----------



## dale

BEST REJECTION EVER!!!!!! lol. i'm serious, too. i appreciate a magazine or publisher taking their time to critique my work like this...



> Dear Dale,
> 
> Thank you for sending us “The Well.” We appreciate you considering “Spark: A Creative Anthology” as a potential home for your writing!
> 
> We have decided not to include this piece in an upcoming volume of our anthology. However, since multiple readers review each submission, you may find the following excerpts from their notes useful or interesting. Please keep in mind that the intent is never to denigrate or dismiss the merits of your work, but to provide you with insight into how this piece affected a specific group of readers.
> 
> •    This could do with editing. There are redundant words in quite a few of the sentences, e.g., 'to her eyes in appearance'. There are some interesting descriptions. I liked the sky being described as 'the pinkish-grey cast of exposed brains' and lightning as having 'skeletal fingers'. I was also interested in the backstory of the well and the deserters, but the way the father speaks to the Sarah about it seemed contrived rather than natural. I think there's a good idea here, but the main narrative wasn't as interesting for me as the exposition, which is a problem.
> 
> •    There's a plot device used that's common in horror-themed stories—a ghost tempts and eventually leads the character(s) to their doom. The plot could use something more to elevate it above other stories of this genre. The writing is clear and effective for the most part, and the backstory is interesting. In some spots, the writing is a bit over-descriptive. Some lines could use rewording for clarity, and there are extraneous commas and several grammatical errors.
> 
> •    I liked many of the descriptions in this story, as well as the overall plot. However, there are some places where the language could have flowed more smoothly.
> 
> Thanks again for giving us the opportunity to read your writing. Best of luck with this piece.


----------



## Jon M

Cool. I read for Spark for a little while, toward the end of last year. Good people, good publication. Glad to hear your experience with them was positive.


----------



## J Anfinson

Woohoo! Just got a rejection in my email. Guess I'll have to work on that story a bit more.


----------



## TKent

J, it really is a great feeling. My best rejections so far have been from Stupefying Stories (personal), Black Denim Lit (offered feedback on the story), and Allegory Ezine (who rejected the story but gave it honorable mention on the website along with other finalists)! I am happy to say that I finally got an acceptance though. I'll have a story published come August  It is all about being in the right place at the right time. (or rather having the right story in front of someone when they are looking for that kind of story).


----------



## J Anfinson

Didn't get feedback, per say. The only thing they said was that they didn't find the story believable, which of course means I suck  Meh, at least that means they read it.


----------



## TKent

Yes and they took time to give you feedback which is huge! Most of my rejections have been form emails!


----------



## J Anfinson

If only they were more specific on why it wasn't believable... Oh well, I'll go over it again and workshop it once I'm happy with it again.


----------



## ThunderMack78

My novel is still in first draft phase, but in the meantime, I've been writing short stories. As of now: 

8 Rejected (2 Personal, 6 Form).

4 On Submission. 

0 Published. 

Somehow I managed to keep a positive attitude through all of this. I nearly threw a party when I got my first personalized rejection, and everyone thought I was weird. :shame: Keep on trucking, that's all I have to say!


----------



## Gavrushka

Only sent five submissions this year, four for one novel and a fifth of another. (I've been far too busy writing for this damned admin stuff with agents  ) 

I've received a lovely personal rejection from one agent (I felt all warm and fluffy at what was, in essence, being told I'm substandard) and have had an update from a second telling me they 'loved my synopsis' and would get round to reading the excerpt as soon as they could. - Others I've yet to hear from, but I do see this last few months as progress...

...Although it is easy for me to accept I'm not good enough for merit publication just yet, I do feel that I've taken a few steps forwards this last year and pray there is more to come.


----------



## R. Mountebank

I've finally received my first rejection letter. I'm not sure how I feel about it. Is basically a form letter after all.
I'm slightly worried as they were one of the last agents I had sent the MS to. Have all of the other agents rejected it and they didn't bother to reply? Its only been a month or so.



> Dear Sam,
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for sending through the first chapters of _Tales of the Horns._
> 
> I enjoyed what I read and thought it had some obvious strengths. Unfortunately, however, we have decided that it's not quite what we're looking for at the moment.
> 
> Given the large number of submissions we have received, we are unable to give feedback, but I'd like to thank you again for thinking of us.
> 
> I wish you all the very best in your search for representation. I'm sorry not to be of more help in this instance.
> 
> Kind regards,


----------



## midnightpoet

I've had my share of rejection letters, this one seems typical (they were writing letters like this thirty years ago).  It's basically saying "we dropped this in the slush pile, you might as well forget it." A month isn't very long in the game, but I would submit other places.  In other words, keep trying.  You say you've sent to agents (how many agents?  There are a bunch of them out there_ - what about publishers?  Or go back over your manuscript, re-edit.  Or try a beta reader, the forum has a section on it.


----------



## alanmt

Dear Alanmt,

When ______ sends something my way, I pay attention. Thank you so much for giving me the opportunity to read the full manuscript of __________. 


This story has all the elements I usually love—an interesting premise and a well built world. The writing is solid with a nice voice. A dynamic, interesting protagonist. It’s with a lot of regret I’m going to pass on offering representation. I can definitely see this selling but it’s simply not my “cup of tea” —which means it has nothing to do with your writing talent or storytelling and everything to do with my subjective taste. 


Because I’m careful to keep my client list manageable, I’m being really selective about what authors/novels I take on. 

Agent X


----------



## dale

alanmt said:


> Dear Alanmt,
> 
> When ______ sends something my way, I pay attention. Thank you so much for giving me the opportunity to read the full manuscript of __________.
> 
> 
> This story has all the elements I usually love—an interesting premise and a well built world. The writing is solid with a nice voice. A dynamic, interesting protagonist. It’s with a lot of regret I’m going to pass on offering representation. I can definitely see this selling but it’s simply not my “cup of tea” —which means it has nothing to do with your writing talent or storytelling and everything to do with my subjective taste.
> 
> 
> Because I’m careful to keep my client list manageable, I’m being really selective about what authors/novels I take on.
> 
> Agent X



it's a good sign that they asked for the full in the 1st place, though. keep sending it out. there are hundreds and hundreds of agents.


----------



## Hairball

Woooooo!! I got one from Avon Publishing...they do the Harlequin Romance books.

"We're sorry, but your submission isn't quite believable. We have reviewed it and talking cats are not quite believable."

 I emailed them back and said, "And your quickie little romance books are believable? Send me your "fill in the blanks" format and let's see what we can do."

I never heard from them again. LOL!!


----------



## Hairball

dale said:


> it's a good sign that they asked for the full in the 1st place, though. keep sending it out. there are hundreds and hundreds of agents.



Ouch...I'm sorry. Keep on!


----------



## Goob

Do many of you self publish after being rejected? Have you found much success with it?


----------



## dale

Goob said:


> Do many of you self publish after being rejected? Have you found much success with it?



self-publishing success depends on you. and i'm not talking about your writing skills, i'm talking about your marketing skills.


----------



## -xXx-

I r rejected.
on the 23rd.
just in time for Christmas.

submitted 2 different pieces 
to 2 different places since that submission.
maybe i'll be rejected again in 2015.
there are still more than 10 hours left.


----------



## NWU Writer

Don't have a count of rejected pitches, but I once had a pitch where the publisher not only rejected the pitch, it sent my published clips back. That stung for a little bit.


----------



## JustRob

Take heart from the following list of past rejections which is taken from _They X-Rayed My Head And Found Nothing - The ultimate A-Z of very stupid things said by very famous people _compiled by Mike Haskins and Clive Whichelow, ISBN 978-0-7553-1691-5_. _This book had me convulsing with laughter throughout and is well worth reading, but this particular list from it has great relevance here. 

_
Animal Farm_  -  "It is impossible to sell animal stories in    the USA." 
_
Gone With The Wind_  -  "A period novel!  About the Civil    War!  Who needs the Civil War now?  Who cares?" 

_Catch 22_  -  "I haven't really the foggiest idea what the man    is trying to say."

_War Of The Worlds_  -  "I think the verdict would be,    'Oh,don't read that horrible book.'"

_The Time Machine_  -  "It is not interesting enough for the    general reader and not thorough enough for the scientific reader."

_Lady Windermere's Fan  _-  "My Dear Sir, I have read your    manuscript. Oh, my dear sir."

_Lolita_  -  "Overwhelmingly nauseating - even to the    enlightened Freudian."

_The Bridge Over The River Kwai_  -  "A very bad book. "

_Moby Dick_  -  "We regret to say that our united opinion is    entirely against the book as we do not think it would be at all    suitable for the juvenile market."

_The Diary Of Anne Frank  _-  "The girl doesn't, it seems to    me, have a special perception or feeling, which would lift that book    above the curiosity level."

_Day Of The Jackal  _-  "It has no reader interest."

_Carrie_  -  "We are not interested in science fiction that    deals with negative utopias - they do not sell."

_The Spy Who Came In From The Cold_  -  "You're welcome to le Carré - he hasn't got any future."


----------



## -xXx-

rejected.
it was a tweet series.
each standalone,
all one larger story.
it were hard.
the editor invited me to send more.
maybe the untraditional characters were a bit much for him.
a breeze & a spark.
they did have names.
that had to be good.


----------



## -xXx-

i are haz another one!

is it normal to be invited to submit again when they say no to the first submission?

one went as far as to say non-inclusion in the particular themed volume should not indicate they didn't like it, it wasn't the angle they were concentrating on.

i thought rejections were impersonal and brutal, or something.


----------



## dale

-xXx- said:


> i are haz another one!
> 
> is it normal to be invited to submit again when they say no to the first submission?
> 
> one went as far as to say non-inclusion in the particular themed volume should not indicate they didn't like it, it wasn't the angle they were concentrating on.
> 
> i thought rejections were impersonal and brutal, or something.



it depends on the publisher. i've actually had a publisher give me an in-depth critique
and a "red-line edited" version of my story back to me with a rejection, showing me why
it didn't work for them. most do just give the standard form rejections, though.


----------



## Aquilo

First rejection I had some years back: "Your MC's don't meet in the first chapter. This is romance. They should."

My MC's still don't meet until chapter 6 in that novel, but it's brought in over 15k, mostly because it's psych thriller romance, where the main character meets the killer in the 1st chapter. *Grumbles* You shouldn't ever have to sacrifice plot for trope, you just find a publisher who doesn't like set formula either.


----------



## J Anfinson

I have two stories I submitted about nine months ago that still haven't gotten replies. At this point I'm assuming they were rejected. Oh well. I'll go over them again and send them somewhere else. It would be nice to at least get confirmation one way or the other though. I hate no replies.


----------



## TKent

On submission grinder and duotrope they have stats such as a list of dates of their responses in the last 30 days and the date the piece was submitted. I've actually noticed on some of mine that their last responses were for something dated way later than when I made my submission, so I queried them (but be sure not to query prior to the minimum time they list on their site). Sure enough, in both cases, my piece was not in their queue so I had to resend. And they rejected them both promptly. LOL!!



J Anfinson said:


> I have two stories I submitted about nine months ago that still haven't gotten replies. At this point I'm assuming they were rejected. Oh well. I'll go over them again and send them somewhere else. It would be nice to at least get confirmation one way or the other though. I hate no replies.


----------



## TKent

Here is a link to the response stats for APEX by way of example:  http://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com/Market.aspx?mid=17  (about mid-page there is a link to "view recent responses from this market"

If you response isn't hitting in the averages listed, then that means one of 2 things:  a.) your submission is lost or b.) you made it past the first round   Maybe it means other things as well but those are the 2 that I know of!


----------



## Pluralized

Currently rocking some healthy rejections. Have submitted over a hundred pieces now, and over 75 rejected. 9 accepted and published. Twenty still waiting for a response, some over two months now. We like putting stuff out there - it's a fun game and always exciting to finish work to the point where it's palatable. Or perhaps not palatable but as good as it's going to get beneath our pen.


----------



## J Anfinson

^You're kicking my ass.


----------



## -xXx-

i am expecting a rejection (in 4 parts) within the next 2 weeks.
my goal beginning the year was 12 over 12 months, minimum.
so far, i'm on track.
i even submitted a triptych of 3 similar themed 50 word blinks.
that's right, about 14 days from_ rejected_.


----------



## -xXx-

2016 was on track for a solid 12 rejections in 12 months,
but yesterday i received notice of acceptance for publication.

now i need new expectations, or something.


----------



## J Anfinson

> Dear Jake,
> 
> Thank you for sending us your piece, 'blah blah blah'.
> 
> We appreciate having had the chance to read it. Unfortunately, this work is not right for us. We are currently revamping our submissions policies, and apologize for taking so long to reply.
> 
> Best of luck finding a home for the piece, and please feel free to send us more of your work in the future.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> A blah blah editor



Only took a year and five months to get this rejection. Heck, I'd forgotten about it. Better late than never


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I got my first personalised rejection letter today. The agent described my story as "strangely unengaging" which I suppose is better than "predictably unengaging" ... :neutral:


----------



## Phil Istine

I want to be the first person to get a rejection letter from self publishing.


----------



## Phil Istine

HarperCole said:


> I got my first personalised rejection letter today. The agent described my story as "strangely unengaging" which I suppose is better than "predictably unengaging" ... :neutral:



That's great - you had the guts to put yourself out there.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I shall send keep sending query letters until the publishers of the world collectively beg me to stop, _Shawshank Redemption_ style ... 8)


----------



## sas

My totally unsubstantiated opinion is that submissions are first screened by graduate students doing an internship. No one of "heft" will ever read them until sifted through those still developing brains. (FYI: brains are effectively not mature until age 25; most male brains take until age 43). So, good luck running your work through that brain maze.


----------

